# Realtek Driver Not Working



## ohsnapbrook (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi, I don't know too much about computers AT ALL, and I am having a problem and I need help!

First off, I have had Media Center Edition 2002, and I just recently did a clean install of Windows XP Professional. Everything went smoothly, other than the fact that my SOUND ISN'T WORKING. I have used the Gateway Restore disk to try and install the driver for the Realtek HD Audio thing.. and I get a message that says "Realtek HD Audio failed to install!!" .. SO, I tried to download it from the Realtek website.. same thing. I tried uninstalling and re-installing. Nothing. If I try to use the New Hardware wizard it just says "could not install" and the reason was "access denied". But I'm the administrator? I don't get it! Please help!:4-dontkno


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
What make and model is this rig.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ohsnapbrook (Jan 6, 2008)

I know this is probably a stupid question, but how do I figure that out?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi
There are no stupid questions. You said you tried the Gateway Restore disk, so I am thinking this is a Gateway PC. If it is look for a number on the front (Model#). There may be a tag on the back of it. If you can't find it you could download and run Everest under my signature and post the results. Everest will tell me what I need to know to help you.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ohsnapbrook (Jan 6, 2008)

EVEREST Home Edition © 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Version EVEREST v2.20.405 
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/ 
Report Type Report Wizard 
Computer BROOKKALAR 
Generator Brook 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail) 
Date 2008-01-07 
Time 09:28 


Summary 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Computer: 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2 
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 
Computer Name BROOKKALAR 
User Name Brook 

Motherboard: 
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 530, 3000 MHz (15 x 200) 
Motherboard Name Unknown 
Motherboard Chipset Intel Grantsdale-G i915G 
System Memory 1024 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM) 
BIOS Type Intel (08/13/04) 
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1) 
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 

Display: 
Video Adapter RADEON X300 Series Secondary (128 MB) 
Video Adapter RADEON X300 Series (128 MB) 
3D Accelerator ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (144312127) 

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1] 

Storage: 
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651 
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F 
Disk Drive WDC WD2500JD-22HBB0 (232 GB, IDE) 
Disk Drive HP Photosmart C4180 USB Device 
Disk Drive eM Bay Reader USB Device 
Disk Drive eM Bay Reader USB Device 
Disk Drive eM Bay Reader USB Device 
Disk Drive eM Bay Reader USB Device 
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4120B (DVD+R9:2.4x, DVD+RW:12x/4x, DVD-RW:8x/4x, DVD-RAM:5x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:40x/24x/40x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM) 
Optical Drive SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-616E (16x/48x DVD-ROM) 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK 

Partitions: 
C: (NTFS) 238472 MB (217183 MB free) 

Input: 
Keyboard Microsoft eHome Remote Control Keyboard keys 
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Mouse Microsoft PS/2 Mouse 

Network: 
Network Adapter Marvell Yukon 88E8050 PCI-E ASF Gigabit Ethernet Controller (192.168.1.100) 

Peripherals: 
Printer HP Photosmart C4100 series 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1] 
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1] 
USB2 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-1] 
USB Device eHome Infrared Receiver 
USB Device HP Photosmart C4100 series (DOT4USB) 
USB Device HP Photosmart C4100 
USB Device Intel PC Camera Pro 
USB Device USB Composite Device 
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device 
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device 
USB Device USB Printing Support 





Is that what you need? It's originally a Gateway Media Center Edition computer, but I did a clean install of Windows XP Pro.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Yes this helps, If you could try this link to see what model Gateway this is:
http://support.gateway.com/s/misc/custidserial/gateway_learningsu3.shtml
In the mean time I will try to locate your Chipset Driver.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ohsnapbrook (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh, sorry. It says Gateway 820GM


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try this link:
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?param=820GM&st=kw
Install the Motherboard driver first (Chipset), Reboot and the install the Audio Driver.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ohsnapbrook (Jan 6, 2008)

OK I installed the Motherboard one, rebooted, tried to install the Audio one and it said "Driver version is older than the system one" :sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try installing this one first
http://america.giga-byte.com/FileList/Driver/motherboard_driver_audio_microsoft_bus.exe


----------



## ohsnapbrook (Jan 6, 2008)

I tried to install that one and it popped up with a found new hardware thing, then it couldn't install it because access denied. 

I don't know if this will help, but here's a screen shot of my device manager. You can see that the Microsoft Bus Driver is there, and there is a ! next to the Realtek Drive. I've tried to uninstall that drive and restarting and it re-appears when I come back. 

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b238/iheartcows53/frustrating.jpg


----------



## ohsnapbrook (Jan 6, 2008)

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b238/iheartcows53/accessdenied.jpg

that's the reason I get when I try to "update driver"


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you in the administrator account while installing


----------



## ohsnapbrook (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes I am


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Try installing under Safe Mode and use the Administrator account.
Also, Does this have all the Microsoft updates installed?
Thanks,
Bill


----------

